# Projection on the outside world?



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2013)

As I have crammed down the throats of a few members, I live in Puerto Rico, a small island right next to the Dominican Republic. Maybe you've been here, maybe not. However, I've barely ever seen my country in international news. How, in each of your respective countries, is Puerto Rico viewed?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 27, 2013)

Quite honestly, I'm not sure whether or not the American Flag is going to have a 51st star by next year or not. I keep hearing things both ways from various media sources.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 27, 2013)

I liek Squirtles said:


> How, in each of your respective countries, is Puerto Rico viewed?


I just googled "american news puerto rico", and got pages upon pages of results; including something about the world's oldest man, a shark attack, and something about a Costa Rican holiday. 

I've heard different things about the 51st star, but that was late last year.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2013)

Actually, the then-ruling party that wants statehood's most important members can't speak  English  fluently; some of them even screw up Spanish.

But besides "DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS VIOLENCE STATEHOOD" is there nothing else? The US doesn't  realize it, but they're knee deep in their own problems and ignoring their territories.  If they could send a couple of people, invest in our agriculture, etc they also invest in their economy.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 27, 2013)

I liek Squirtles said:


> The US doesn't realize it, but they're knee deep in their own problems and ignoring their territories. If they could send a couple of people, invest in our agriculture, etc they also invest in their economy.


It's exactly that, they're not states. As it is, the US is only involved with them on an international level, ie how they act with OTHER nations. Puerto Rico's gov't is its own. The US isn't supposed to help it with its, as you mentioned, agriculture. Sucks to say it, but that's its own problem. The US would only help if it became a state, which its not. It's an unincorporated territory.

As it is, you don't pay US federal income taxes, nor do you receive state funding.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 27, 2013)

The UK seems to like Puerto Rico as a holiday destination, as flights and time differences seem to be the majority of hits on Google. There's also this year-old BBC factfile on Puerto Rico.

Google's also suggesting that maybe I want to search 'puerto rico furniture'. ... ???


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 27, 2013)

I honestly can't remember seeing or hearing anything about Puerto Rico in Australian news, except maybe about US statehood last year. :/


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 27, 2013)

I recognize the name, but I don't really know where or what Puerto Rico actually is. (Geography isn't exactly my area of expertise.)


----------



## Negrek (Apr 27, 2013)

I have to admit that where I hear about Puerto Rico most often is in commercials where they talk about places where offers are not valid.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2013)

Phantom said:


> As it is, you don't pay US federal income taxes, nor do you receive state funding.


We pay federal taxes. We serve in their military; we need some type of recognition. 



			
				every single person that is not puerto rican ever said:
			
		

> The UK seems to like Puerto Rico as a holiday destination, as flights and time differences seem to be the majority of hits on Google. I honestly can't remember seeing or hearing anything about Puerto Rico in [insert native country here] news, except maybe about US statehood last year. :/ I recognize the name, but I don't really know where or what Puerto Rico actually is. (Geography isn't exactly my area of expertise.) I have to admit that where I hear about Puerto Rico most often is in commercials where they talk about places where offers are not valid.


Pretty much everyone that is not puerto rican I've ever known said  this to me. No  kidding. 

Problems like this deter us from having a better economy. And, since our government is independent, why don't other countries approach us?


----------



## Light (Apr 27, 2013)

I want Puerto Rico to become a state because 51 is more messy than 50.

Other than that though, I don't really have an impression of Puerto Rico, good or bad.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm slightly more aware of Puerto Rico's internal affairs than most but only because I read a lot of foreign policy news, it's definitely not that Ireland pays any more attention to Puerto Rico than anyone else.


----------

